

Some Dark Thoughts on Happiness - wallflower
http://nymag.com/news/features/17573/

======
lutusp
> More and more psychologists and researchers believe they know what makes
> people happy.

This only reveals why psychology has the reputation it has -- its intellectual
shallowness and its inability to distinguish philosophy from science.

